# PDF manual for an AMP?



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

yo, i've got this jensen 200w amp in this nissan (got it w/the car), and i was looking for the manual in PDF, but apparently their site is 'under construction' indefinitely.

would anyone happen to have any manuals for this brand PDF? if so i could tell ya the model no. i think i can call em and request a manual, but dont really wanna pay $ for it, nor wait for it to ship in.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what info do you want to know and what's the model #?


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> what info do you want to know and what's the model #?



ugh, its been a long day.... basically im looking for the specs and desc. of all the outputs.... besides the obvious....since i dont really have any exp with amps/subs and alot on this car was hooked up wrong to begin with. im reading up on the stuff, but some info on this amp could help me out whether the current setup is good/bad.

*Model:* XA2100
JENSEN 200 Watt
2 CH Bridgeable
2,4,8 ohm spk


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

2x50 @ 4ohm
2x83 @ 2ohm
1x150 @ 4ohm bridged


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> 2x50 @ 4ohm
> 2x83 @ 2ohm
> 1x150 @ 4ohm bridged



thanx


----------

